
Show HN: Last Words. HN user's final post before being banned - kelukelugames
https://github.com/kelukelugames/Last-Words
======
sandworm101
Are these the comments that got them banned, or simply the last words on
accounts that were doomed based on previous comments?

Certainly some, in isolation, do not seem all that bad. People have said much
worse to me without issue. So I have to assume that the bans were based on
additional content we aren't seeing here.

~~~
kelukelugames
The latter for most of them.

------
kyriakos
Some of these are actually quite funny. Its like the person knew they were
getting banned after their comment and were indirectly saying goodbye before
slamming the door. Not sure if it makes sense.

------
NikolaNovak
Neat; thanks for sharing... now, we need a Big Data Analytics / Tone Analyzer
package run over it :=D

------
kelukelugames
I think this post is flagged or banned because it doesn't appear in the show
page.

------
shalmanese
"No." \--betteridge

made me chuckle.

------
fiatjaf
You can click on the user name and look at his comments to see replies.

~~~
throwawayReply
For some but not all.

Odd how for some users the comments don't show up at all.

This is a good resource and it does highlight some chilling effects.

jinglewoof has no comment history even with showdead on, but other users have
their comments preserved.

